# venustum



## tnyr5 (Nov 5, 2014)

It appears that my giant-leaved venustum is on track to have a comically tiny flower


----------



## Carkin (Nov 5, 2014)

Wow, nice leaves!


----------



## 17andgrowing (Nov 5, 2014)

Lol


----------



## Migrant13 (Nov 5, 2014)

Hope you are wrong! Nice growing.


----------



## SlipperKing (Nov 5, 2014)

Maybe, maybe not.


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 5, 2014)

Beautiful plant!


----------



## paphioboy (Nov 6, 2014)

Is this plant a recent import from Thailand? I know a grower there who has impeccable Maudiae-types and others, all with pretty huge gorgeous leaves..


----------



## tnyr5 (Nov 6, 2014)

*shrug* No idea really. Next time I go orchid buying, I'll ask.


----------



## SlipperKing (Nov 6, 2014)

Looks like a line bred venustum from Taiwan to me. Until proven otherwise, its straight venustum


----------



## NYEric (Nov 6, 2014)

yep! Head like a tick! oke:


----------



## tnyr5 (Nov 6, 2014)

:sob:


----------



## tnyr5 (Nov 29, 2014)

getting there slowly, 'course it would have moved faster if Eric hadn't called it a tick-head oke:


----------



## NYEric (Nov 29, 2014)

At least you have a budding venustum. Be happy.


----------



## abax (Nov 29, 2014)

The foliage is so pretty I don't think I'd worry over-much about the size
of the flower. After all, you have to look at the foliage all year long.


----------



## tnyr5 (Nov 30, 2014)

NYEric said:


> At least you have a budding venustum. Be happy.


True, I'm happy with him, but I think he might still be a little upse...what's that? Ok, I'll tell him. 
My venustum wants you to know that "Phrags are just failed Paphs that were exiled to South & Central America."
He's madder than I thought


----------



## Rick (Nov 30, 2014)

No judging of flower size by looking at the bract down low in the plantoke:oke:

Looks like it will be a normal sized flower.:wink:


----------



## NYEric (Nov 30, 2014)

tnyr5 said:


> True, I'm happy with him, but I think he might still be a little upse...what's that? Ok, I'll tell him.
> My venustum wants you to know that "Phrags are just failed Paphs that were exiled to South & Central America."
> He's madder than I thought



Hmmm, my Phrags just retorted that Paphs are lost tribe slippers made in asian factories by 20 cent per hour workers!


----------



## tnyr5 (Nov 30, 2014)

NYEric said:


> Hmmm, my Phrags just retorted that Paphs are lost tribe slippers made in asian factories by 20 cent per hour workers!



"At least we didn't need any help to figure out how to come in white!" Alright enough! BAD PLANT!


----------



## Trithor (Dec 1, 2014)

Great foliage!


----------



## NYEric (Dec 1, 2014)

recalcitrant plant ramblings..


----------



## tnyr5 (Dec 1, 2014)

I put him right in the middle of the Jason Fischers until he learns not to be such a snob lol.


----------



## Rick (Dec 1, 2014)

NYEric said:


> Hmmm, my Phrags just retorted that Paphs are lost tribe slippers made in asian factories by 20 cent per hour workers!



Yah but Pleurothalids are just Bulbophyllum wanna-be'soke:


----------



## NYEric (Dec 1, 2014)

Omg!!!


----------



## tnyr5 (Dec 18, 2014)




----------



## tomkalina (Dec 18, 2014)

Looks like good pouch color....


----------



## SlipperKing (Dec 18, 2014)

Nice bumper too


----------



## atlantis (Dec 20, 2014)

Promising venustum...


----------



## abax (Dec 21, 2014)

I think it's beginning to look quite nice with a darker pouch than mine.


----------



## tnyr5 (Dec 21, 2014)

I doubt it'll be as nice as the one in Alberto's flickr account :drool:


----------



## tnyr5 (Dec 21, 2014)

For the first time in about 3 weeks, the sun came out for a few minutes, so I ran downstairs & grabbed the first colored thing I could find for a backdrop.


----------



## Erythrone (Dec 21, 2014)

The color will be very nice!


----------



## orchidsimplicit (Dec 21, 2014)

It will be a beautiful bloom! All that worrying for naught.


----------



## SlipperKing (Dec 23, 2014)

Fantastic color so far.


----------



## The Mutant (Dec 23, 2014)

tnyr5 said:


> For the first time in about 3 weeks, the sun came out for a few minutes, so I ran downstairs & grabbed the first colored thing I could find for a backdrop.


Wow! That's one red X-mas venustum.


----------



## Trithor (Dec 23, 2014)

Not so sure about they 'colour' of your backdrop, but the venustum has to be one of the strongest coloured one I have seen!


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Dec 23, 2014)

Is the flower opened up fully or does it have more to go? Nice color for sure.


----------



## tnyr5 (Dec 23, 2014)

Here ya go. This is the best I can do to show off the pretty rose color without sunlight. Kinda small (NS about 9cm, DW 3.2cm, PW 1.8 cm) & with a few flaws, but I think I can give it a few more chances ;-).


----------



## Erythrone (Dec 23, 2014)

Very very very nice color


----------



## sawyer9720 (Dec 23, 2014)

"Confound you, are you too timid or too proud?"
---- Nero Wolfe


----------



## The Mutant (Dec 24, 2014)

Absolutely love those petals. Wonderful!


----------



## tnyr5 (Jan 6, 2015)

We had another sunny day, so I took a new pic. I just wish I had something blue that wasn't a towel lol. DS increased to 3.5 cm over time.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 6, 2015)

Nice brainy rug!


----------



## Trithor (Jan 8, 2015)

Staying nicely flat


----------



## Ozpaph (Jan 8, 2015)

It has great colour.
Move the background further bvack so its out of focus (or lower F stop)


----------



## tnyr5 (Jan 10, 2015)

Trithor said:


> Staying nicely flat



Is it? This is the first one I've grown so I have no idea.


----------



## The Mutant (Jan 11, 2015)

Looks pretty flat to me. I could trade you my badly coloured, not particularly well shaped, refusing to flower again venustum for that one. A good deal I feel (for me :evil: ).


----------

